# Suggestions for a helmut



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Looking to get a helmet this season. I had one before but I didn't like it so I returned it. Any suggestions?

My main concerns are:
-helmut has to be light weight
-does not make me look like a bobble head
-looks cool
-and can keep my goggles in place, especially when I have them propped up on the helmet... my goggles kept falling off my old helmut.. it was really annoying


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

jyuen said:


> Hey everyone,
> Looking to get a helmet this season. I had one before but I didn't like it so I returned it. Any suggestions?
> 
> My main concerns are:
> ...



helmEt. helmEt. helmEt.!!!!!!!!!!!

wtf is a helmut?

go to a store. try helmEts on and get one that fits you.

some brands to look into are RED, Giro, Protec, and Bern


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i have a protec b2 that treats me well.


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah im going to agree with alaric on this one - just go into a few shops if ya can and try on ALL of them, get the one that fits best. when i was getting mine, i swear i tried on around 20 different helmets, for some reason most didnt really fit me properly. i ended up getting the giro G10, its audio compatable n has a decent goggle strap-holder on it aswell so i cant complain!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I third the 'try on' approach

But, sounds like the RED Trace and Bern Brentwood fit your description.

Bring your goggles when you go, it will help with some of your gripes


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

try em all on and go with what fits well and looks good. I rock the Giro nine. I like thier helmets cuz they come from the cycling world and they have a low profile look to them, but all the maunfacturers are making helmets like that today, so you have heaps to chose from in the 60.00-110.00 range; most if not all are goggle compatibable but not all goggles are helmut...err helmet compatible.

Helmut is and old german mans name...ya das boot!! Helmut... can you get me another tankard of Bier?? Danka...lol


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Another nod for the try before you buy approach. And bring your goggles, or expect to try on helmets and goggles at the same time. It takes some mix and match to find both that are comfortable and work together. After trying many helmets, I bought the Giro Nine.9. Hands down, it was the lightest and best fitting for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

i love my bern, adn like everyone else stated....definitely bring your goggles when purchasing a helmet.


----------

